# Another corpse head



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Jawless!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

the teeth and eyes are fantastic


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Amazing work! I love the mouth.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Sweet. Great toofuses.


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow! The texture on the skin, and the area around the eyes is amazing. Great Job.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

That's really awesome! Love the missing teeth and the skin texture and the hair looking so brittle and the... well you get the point


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

very nice!!!!


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

He seen Better days ! Awesome work !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you didn't know it wasn't real, you wouldn't know it wasn't real

Those teeth are some kind of nasty:jol:


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

That hair adds such a creepy touch!! Nice!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

yeech! looking good


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is a first class skull! Well done and I love the texture of him. Very, very nice!


----------



## lollypopholly (Oct 12, 2011)

nicely done!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very well done.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Amazing texturing and detailing! That is incredible!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Ooooooo! VERY nice.


----------



## creepykate (Oct 15, 2011)

amazing. Love the teeth


----------



## raregoblin (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow! so realistic. Very good work!


----------

